# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Obtenir la position d'une fentre

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Obtenir la position d'une fentre

L'exemple donn ici montre comment obtenir et modifier la position d'une fentre, mme si celle-ci est agrandie ou rduite. Il est ainsi possible de donner la position que doit avoir la fentre dans son tat "normal" mme si celle-ci est agrandie ou rduite. De mme dans le cas d'une fentre rduite ( hors fentre principale ), il est possible d'obtenir et de modifier la position de cette fentre rduite. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

